# How many "shots" are enough?



## Jace (Sep 17, 2022)

Recently saw a TV ad...for getting "_the shot" _to prevent whooping cough.

Hmm...how many...what next!

what about the pneumonia shot...to prevent? 

Do you?


----------



## ArnoldC (Sep 17, 2022)

Whatever it takes for me to stay ahead of whatever is worse than side effects from a stick.

Had Covid 3 and ready for Covid 4.  Had pneumonia 3.  Whatever my doc recommends.

Back 1994 got twenty shots in a row pre-deployment to Saudi.  Then had to board an O/S flight sitting on the pin cushion that was my arse.  Single stick is no big deal after that.

Really, though, it is a personal decision.  Whatever you feel comfortable with.  Check with your doctor.  See polio is rearing its ugly head again.  Thought we axed that in the '50s.  Remember getting the oral vaccine.  It was a big deal.

Good luck.  Cheers and Regards.  _Arnold_


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

I had 2 emails yesterday from the NHS..reminding me that I need to get a Flu shot, and a Covid Booster shot as the winter draws near...

I have never had a Flu shot in my life... but I will go and get the Covid Booster shot, I've booked that.... but that will be my final shot as far as I'm concerned.. 3 is a deal.. that's enough now...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 17, 2022)

How ever many it takes.  I'm ready.  Shoot them up.  lol


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2022)

A flight?


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 17, 2022)

I had a terrible 2 week flu in the late 1980s. I’ve gotten a flu shot  every year since, and never got the flu again.
For me personally, I really feel that practice has boosted my immunity overall, because I almost never get ordinary head cold etc, even when closely exposed. I might get the shot next week or first week in Oct.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2022)

Jace said:


> Recently saw a TV ad...for getting "_the shot" _to prevent whooping cough.
> 
> Hmm...how many...what next!
> 
> ...


Depends on many things - location, how prevalent the disease and your own vulnerability.

Australia is not called the Lucky Country for nothing in that we are free of many infections that have plagued other continents. When travelling overseas in 2000 we were advised to get vaccinations that we would normally not even countenance. For example, when we visited Kenya we were inoculated against yellow fever, took tablets to prevent malaria and decided to be vaccinated for meningitis and hepatitis A.

Whooping cough is now more prevalent in Australia than it once was. Babies are given the triple antigen vaccine from the age of 6 months but until then they are vulnerable. Adults can give it to newborns so Hubby and I were vaccinated four years ago while our granddaughter was pregnant.

Now that Hubby and I are 80 we are considered vulnerable to lung diseases. I was inoculated against TB as a child because my grandfather had it at the time and now we both receive annual flu shots and pneumonia every 5 years. I requested vaccination for shingles a few years ago because lots of elderly people who had chicken pox as children were suffering from shingles. No way I want to go through that kind of pain.

We have now had 4 Covid shots and will continue to get boosters according to our GP's advice.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2022)

The whooping cough shot is important for anyone who will be around infants.  I haven't heard of any use for adults beyond that.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 17, 2022)

Yes, Pepper. When one of my grandsons and his wife had their first baby, a daughter, no one was allowed to come  visit her unless they had proof of recent whooping cough vac. Mama ws a nursing student. So we all went and got a new one. I had no side effects at all


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2022)

I had to chuckle when I saw the post title - "How Many Shots Are Enough?"  As many as they want to sell.
I've never had a Covid, Pneumonia, Shingles, or flu shot.
I either never had Covid, or had it & mistook it for a cold (like most Covid cases).  I was tested for Covid while in the ER last year. 2 tests negative.
Never had Pneumonia.
I had Shingles 40 years ago.  Never since.
I did have the flu once - 41 years ago & never since.  I must have become immune, since I've cared for several friends when they had the flu - all had flu shots, by the way.


----------



## chic (Sep 17, 2022)

win231 said:


> I had to chuckle when I saw the post title - "How Many Shots Are Enough?"  As many as they want to sell.
> I've never had a Covid, Pneumonia, Shingles, or flu shot.
> I either never had Covid, or had it & mistook it for a cold (like most Covid cases).  I was tested for Covid while in the ER last year. 2 tests negative.
> Never had Pneumonia.
> ...


No shots for me either. If something changes and I decide to, I will let everyone know, but as it stands healthy diet and lifestyle have been working for me. Also I don't think they know what they are doing as it relates to covid. I believe participants, people who take the vaccines, ARE the research experiment.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2022)

I don't mind volunteering as a lab rat if it will help.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 17, 2022)

*I never get the flu shot. I had 3 Covid vaccines with the last being a year ago. I had Covid in June. I believe that is sufficient. I have had 2 pneumonia shots in the past 20 years as I had pneumonia at 45 and was never so sick in my life. *


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> *I never get the flu shot. I had 3 Covid vaccines with the last being a year ago. I had Covid in June. I believe that is sufficient. I have had 2 pneumonia shots in the past 20 years as I had pneumonia at 45 and was never so sick in my life. *


I have had pneumonia twice in my life.. and I've never been offered a Pneumonia shot.. in fact I've never even heard of it until now on this thread.. I'm going to ask my doctor about it.. . Like you Terry, last time I had pneumonia I was very poorly indeed.. I'd never want to go through that again..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

chic said:


> No shots for me either. If something changes and I decide to, I will let everyone know, but as it stands healthy diet and lifestyle have been working for me. Also I don't think they know what they are doing as it relates to covid. I believe participants, people who take the vaccines, ARE the research experiment.


Chic I'm sure most of us here have healthy Diets and lifestyles where possible.. I know I do... but it didn't stop me getting Covid 2 years ago.. and my husband too.. . That's the only reason I get the Vaccinations.. but for a lot of people getting Covid is the last thing that happens to them, and they never get the chance to get a vaccination.. . I'm lucky that I got over it.. and was able to go on and have the vaccinations in the hope it never gets me again


----------



## chic (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Chic I'm sure most of us here have healthy Diets and lifestyles where possible.. I know I do... but it didn't stop me getting Covid 2 years ago.. and my husband too.. . That's the only reason I get the Vaccinations.. but for a lot of people getting Covid is the last thing that happens to them, and they never get the chance to get a vaccination.. . I'm lucky that I got over it.. and was able to go on and have the vaccinations in the hope it never gets me again


So you survived covid without the vaccine? You would have natural antibodies now. Most people don't eat healthy in America because it costs so much and our economy is in the dumpster. I have a 40+ year head start from getting into healthy eating very young. Many are not so lucky so I mention diet and lifestyle as much as possible because it does help the body combat invasion from viruses whereas we have no clue what harm the vaccine might do in a year, or five or ten.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

chic said:


> So you survived covid without the vaccine? You would have natural antibodies now. Most people don't eat healthy in America because it costs so much and our economy is in the dumpster. I have a 40+ year head start from getting into healthy eating very young. Many are not so lucky so I mention diet and lifestyle as much as possible because it does help the body combat invasion from viruses whereas we have no clue what harm the vaccine might do in a year, or five or ten.


wrong..I got Covid in February 2020,  Chic.... but I didn't get vaccinated until a year later..


----------



## amwassil (Sep 19, 2022)

Like most of us here, I'm in the 'high risk' group - I'm 77. I also work full-time at Walmart, a discount department store for anyone who doesn't know. Over the course of this so-called pandemic I have undoubtedly been exposed to Covid multiple times. Also, no doubt I have had it multiple times with or without noticing. Over the past 2 1/2 years I have had nothing more serious than seasonal colds/flu during my usual spring and fall bouts. 99% of those who died 'from' and/or 'with' Covid had other so-called 'co-morbidities'. These mostly were CVD, diabetes and obesity and their related chronic conditions. As just noted by @chic eating an unhealthy diet for years/decades causes these and other metabolic issues.

Although it is not being admitted yet by CDC nor reported by the mainstream media, the evidence and data clearly show that the so-called mRNA vaccines are causing and in the long run likely to cause more harm than the disease - both deaths and permanent injuries. Don't take my word for it - do your own homework. The info is out there and easily found. Since the vaxxing began we have had a pandemic of the vaxxed - not the unvaxxed. The more injections you get the more likely you are to contract the disease, be seriously affected, require hospitalization and die. If you've been injected already just stop and hope for the best.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

amwassil said:


> Like most of us here, I'm in the 'high risk' group - I'm 77. I also work full-time at Walmart, a discount department store for anyone who doesn't know. Over the course of this so-called pandemic I have undoubtedly been exposed to Covid multiple times. Also, no doubt I have had it multiple times with or without noticing. Over the past 2 1/2 years I have had nothing more serious than seasonal colds/flu during my usual spring and fall bouts. 99% of those who died 'from' and/or 'with' Covid had other so-called 'co-morbidities'. These mostly were CVD, diabetes and obesity and their related chronic conditions. As just noted by @chic eating an unhealthy diet for years/decades causes these and other metabolic issues.
> 
> Although it is not being admitted yet by CDC nor reported by the mainstream media, the evidence and data clearly show that the so-called mRNA vaccines are causing and in the long run likely to cause more harm than the disease - both deaths and permanent injuries. Don't take my word for it - do your own homework. The info is out there and easily found. Since the vaxxing began we have had a pandemic of the vaxxed - not the unvaxxed. The more injections you get the more likely you are to contract the disease, be seriously affected, require hospitalization and die. If you've been injected already just stop and hope for the best.


oooh you're very late to the table on this forum... we've all been doing our own research for the last almost 3 years... and we've all taken steps to look after our own bodies...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

If you want a long healthy life vaccines help make that possible.  Not guaranteed, but more likely.

We live in a far more crowded disease ridden environment than humans evolved in.  Without modern medicine we would live much shorter, sicker lives.  This is of course on the average, different people are different.  

If most people get vaccinated it will reduce the number of disease carriers protecting those who don't get vaccinated indirectly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> If you want a long healthy life vaccines help make that possible.  Not guaranteed, but more likely.
> 
> We live in a far more crowded disease ridden environment than humans evolved in.  Without modern medicine we would live much shorter, sicker lives.  This is of course on the average, different people are different.
> 
> If most people get vaccinated it will reduce the number of disease carriers protecting those who don't get vaccinated indirectly.


coukdn't be more true IMO.. those who are not vaccinated who crow about not needing to be vaccinated.. ( talking about members of my own family , not anyone here ).. are probably protected from getting covid due to the majority of us who have protected ourselves with a vaccination, and ergo them by default... I think it would be a whole different ball game if only a minority had chosen to take the vaccination route., as we discovered very quickly in the early stages of the pandemic.. with the many deaths


----------



## amwassil (Sep 19, 2022)

I think what most of you have done - based on what I've read on this forum so far (there are exceptions) - is buy into a phoney narrative believing and wanting to believe that your governments, your public health institutions and your public media would not lie to you about something as serious as COVID has been portrayed. You don't want to believe that your governments and public health institutions have funded and participated in research to create chimera viruses with enhanced ability to attack human lung tissue and one of them escaped. The mRNA so-called vaccines don't prevent you getting infected and don't prevent you infecting others if you get infected. They ameliorate the disease symptoms for some, make them worse for others and cause permanent metabolic and organ injury to many. It's a big - and very dangerous - assumption to lump the mRNA so-called vaccines with the real vaccines of the past which have, in fact, been beneficial. If you roll up your sleeve for injection after injection you can only hope that you don't end up as just another statistic. But again, don't believe me - do your own homework. The evidence and data are easily found.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 19, 2022)

Organ damage due to covid injections:


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2022)

The last vaccine I had was for tetanus, which is a tried and true remedy, when I busted my knuckle on a rusty flagpole last year. Before that was probably over 30 years ago when I had to have mandatory vaccinations for hepatitis and typhoid because of work-related regulations. I've never has shots for COVID, flu or pneumonia.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 19, 2022)

If a vaccination is available, I get it and so does my wife. Both of us just got the latest flu vaccine and are scheduled for the new Covid shot. Why not? Why do some ridicule the very thought of a vaccine? Just a theory, but I suspect that for some a fear of the needle is the basis of that ridicule. Ever see someone faint at the sight of the approaching needle? I have, and I have a relative who does it routinely.


----------



## win231 (Sep 19, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> If a vaccination is available, I get it and so does my wife. Both of us just got the latest flu vaccine and are scheduled for the new Covid shot. Why not? Why do some ridicule the very thought of a vaccine? Just a theory, but I suspect that for some a fear of the needle is the basis of that ridicule. Ever see someone faint at the sight of the approaching needle? I have, and I have a relative who does it routinely.


Ya got me there.  I faint 4 times/day with every insulin shot.
In fact, I have a special area in my house with a padded floor to avoid injury when I fall.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 19, 2022)

I've never had any of the shots in all my adult life, nor any other time when I had anything to say about it.
Also, I haven't been sick for quite a long time.  I don't even remember when, and I never go to any doctor quacks.



chic said:


> So you survived covid without the vaccine?





hollydolly said:


> wrong..I got Covid in February 2020,  Chic.... but I didn't get vaccinated until a year later..



Perhaps the clot shots affect reading comprehension.  



Alligatorob said:


> The article does not address vaccination, but this one does


The CDC has been telling different lies every time they go through a doorway, and you're quoting them?   
*"Whoever is careless with the truth in small matters cannot be trusted with important matters."  - - Albert Einstein*



Alligatorob said:


> I try to only quote or paraphrase things written by credible scientists published in peer reviewed journals.


Personally, I don't consider drug company peers to be scientists, nor do I consider them to be credible.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've never been offered a Pneumonia shot.. in fact I've never even heard of it until now on this thread..


Its regularly offered here to anyone over some age, 65 I think.  You should ask.

I got mine, its a two shot series, I got mine a year apart.  I've never had pneumonia, hope to keep it that way.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 19, 2022)

One more shout then I'll shut up on this topic.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7947934/pdf/BLT.20.265892.pdf/

The official median IFR (Infection Fatality Rate) according to dozens of peer reviewed studies stands at 0.23%. Meaning, over 99.7% of the population is not under threat from covid. Stick that needle in your arm.


----------



## chic (Sep 19, 2022)

John cycling said:


> I've never had any of the shots in all my adult life, nor any other time when I had anything to say about it.
> Also, I haven't been sick for quite a long time.  I don't even remember when, and I never go to any doctor quacks.
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I said. She did survive without the vaccine. I wondered about that.   Thanks for proving I'm not hallucinating. My cousin in NY recently died from blood clots. He'd had 4 shots. The first two and two boosters.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 19, 2022)

win231 said:


> Ya got me there.  I faint 4 times/day with every insulin shot.
> In fact, I have a special area in my house with a padded floor to avoid injury when I fall.


There is something about the human psyche that resists impaling ourselves. A fellow Navy officer was standing in line waiting to get a shot for something when a guy at the head of the line didn’t just keel over, he had an epileptic seizure and had to be wheeled off on a gurney. Later in my Navy service I was in an ABC class. We each had to give ourselves a shot simulating injection of a remedy for exposure to nerve gas. The instructor told us he had a student who was reluctant to look and kept sticking himself over and over again because it didn’t feel right. A  niece routinely faints when she sees a needle coming.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

amwassil said:


> One more shout then I'll shut up on this topic.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7947934/pdf/BLT.20.265892.pdf/
> 
> The official median IFR (Infection Fatality Rate) according to dozens of peer reviewed studies stands at 0.23%. Meaning, over 99.7% of the population is not under threat from covid. Stick that needle in your arm.


Thanks, that is a good article, one I had not seen before.  However I am not sure I agree with your interpretation, what is says is the fatality rate is 0.23% meaning 99.7% of people who get covid survive.  It does not count non-lethal effects, so some higher % are under threat of some ill effects.  This is an average for all people, including both vaccinated and  unvaccinated.

The article does not address vaccination, but this one does: _COVID-19 Incidence and Death Rates Among Unvaccinated and Fully Vaccinated Adults with and Without Booster Doses During Periods of Delta and Omicron Variant Emergence_ https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/71/wr/mm7104e2.htm#T2_down .  It shows that vaccinated people are both less likely to get covid and less likely to die if they do.   Unvaccinated people are about 10 times as likely to die as vaccinated, so the 0.23% goes up and the 99.7% down if you are not vaccinated.

Both papers are helpful, both are well done and based on millions of people.  Reading things like this will give us all a much better picture as to what is going on than listening to talking heads...


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 19, 2022)

amwassil said:


> One more shout then I'll shut up on this topic.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7947934/pdf/BLT.20.265892.pdf/
> 
> The official median IFR (Infection Fatality Rate) according to dozens of peer reviewed studies stands at 0.23%. Meaning, over 99.7% of the population is not under threat from covid. Stick that needle in your arm.


That's not what it means. It means if you get covid-19, there's a .23% chance that you'll die from it. In other words, about 1 in 400 people who get covid-19 will die from it.

But that study is from 2021 when the prevailing covid strain was a lot more fatal. The current strain isn't nearly as deadly.


----------



## win231 (Sep 19, 2022)

amwassil said:


> One more shout then I'll shut up on this topic.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7947934/pdf/BLT.20.265892.pdf/
> 
> The official median IFR (Infection Fatality Rate) according to dozens of peer reviewed studies stands at 0.23%. Meaning, over 99.7% of the population is not under threat from covid. Stick that needle in your arm.


They wouldn't sell a single vaccine if they revealed that.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Its regularly offered here to anyone over some age, 65 I think.  You should ask.
> 
> I got mine, its a two shot series, I got mine a year apart.  I've never had pneumonia, hope to keep it that way.


I will ask, because it's certainly not offered.. and I did look it up, and it's free for over 65's, so given the fact that our NHS is fast going downhill I'm not surprised it's not been offered. The challenge will be to get to see a GP to be able to ask for the Jab


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

John cycling said:


> I've never had any of the shots in all my adult life, nor any other time when I had anything to say about it.
> Also, I haven't been sick for quite a long time.  I don't even remember when, and I never go to any doctor quacks.
> 
> 
> ...


what ?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

win231 said:


> They wouldn't sell a single vaccine if they revealed that.


The paper was published a year ago, and it wasn't the first.  We have known for well over a year what the mortality rates are.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> about 1 in 400 people who get covid-19 will die from it.


Yep that is what the statistic means.  

For most public policy purposes this is an unacceptably high death rate.  When regulating toxic chemicals EPA often uses 1 in 1,000,000 as an acceptable rate.  For airline travel its even higher.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> There is something about the human psyche that resists impaling ourselves.


When I was in high school we often drew our own blood in biology lab (without teacher's knowledge).  I never had a problem sticking myself in a vein and withdrawing a syringe full of blood all myself.  Today I look away when stuck, not so brave anymore.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 19, 2022)

Jace said:


> How many "shots" are enough?


I'm all caught up on shots,(Pneumonia,Shingles), except for some upcoming Covid booster. Kaiser isn't actively pushing it yet.
Will get a flu shot this fall.

*Edit:* to be honest, I thought I was in the Food & Drinks section viewing  How many "shots" are enough?

I was going to say 2 shots with soda and lime now, and two for later....uh, 4 shots.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 19, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> That's not what it means. It means if you get covid-19, there's a .23% chance that you'll die from it. In other words, about 1 in 400 people who get covid-19 will die from it.
> 
> But that study is from 2021 when the prevailing covid strain was a lot more fatal. The current strain isn't nearly as deadly.


Maybe so, but the death rate for people who post to this forum isn't as cheery.

"During the Omicron Wave, Death Rates Soared for Older People
Last year, people 65 and older died from Covid at lower rates than in previous waves. But with Omicron and waning immunity, death rates rose again."
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/31/health/omicron-deaths-age-65-elderly.html

And from a few days ago ...
"Both rural and urban America had fewer Covid-19 deaths last week, but the disparity between the two death rates expanded for the fifth week in a row.
Rural Covid-related deaths declined by 3.5% last week while urban deaths fell by 16%. That left rural counties with a death rate of 1.32 per 100,000, nearly 60% higher than the urban rate."
https://dailyyonder.com/covid-19-death-rates-dropped-3-5-in-rural-america-last-week/2022/09/15/

A new Covid vaccine has just emerged, and is worth considering -- particularly for people our age.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 19, 2022)

At my age, 3 shots is plenty enough; especially if I should be fortunate enough to be pouring, "Sailor Jerry."  You young ones can continue and have more  But you  older ones better stop at 2.  As for me, I think 3 shots does it pretty good.  I don't "drink and drive" so 3 shots wouldn't get me into any trouble with those Officers of the Law.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 19, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm all caught up on shots,(Pneumonia,Shingles), except for some upcoming Covid booster. Kaiser isn't actively pushing it yet.
> Will get a flu shot this fall.


Ah but Kaiser is pushing the latest Covid booster. You can sign up online -- began about a week ago, at least in California. I'm already scheduled.

As for the Flu shot, no Kaiser appointment needed, at least around here. Few days ago just drove up, got the shot, and left.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 19, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Ah but Kaiser is pushing the latest Covid booster. You can sign up online -- began about a week ago, at least in California. I'm already scheduled.
> 
> As for the Flu shot, no Kaiser appointment needed, at least around here. Few days ago just drove up, got the shot, and left.


It's a hell of a lot more cost effective to provide vaccines than to treat patients who are sick with the virus. It boosts their profits, even thought they're a non-profit organization. I'm not quite sure how that works, but that's the way it is. They're making record profits these days.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Chic I'm sure most of us here have healthy Diets and lifestyles where possible.. I know I do... but it didn't stop me getting Covid 2 years ago.. and my husband too.. . That's the only reason I get the Vaccinations.. but for a lot of people getting Covid is the last thing that happens to them, and they never get the chance to get a vaccination.. . I'm lucky that I got over it.. and was able to go on and have the vaccinations in the hope it never gets me again


Our son had covid 2 and a half years ago, he was very sick and there was no medical help for him. He thought he might die but lied to me about his fever. He hates getting shots because they normally make him sick but as soon as there was a shot for covid he got them including the booster. He said he never wanted to be that sick again. Then a few months ago we all got it, went to the pharmacy and got the home test and dropped one off with our son and DH tested positive, son tested positive, so I knew I had it too. We were so lucky we had all the shots so none of us got very sick.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 20, 2022)

John cycling said:


> @Alligatorob
> The CDC has been telling different lies every time they go through a doorway, and you're quoting them?


No, not usually but I am not sure which of my posts you are referring to.  I try to only quote or paraphrase things written by credible scientists published in peer reviewed journals.  Many of these are posted on the CDC's website, but they are not the CDC's words, or written by CDC employees.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Recently saw a TV ad...for getting "_the shot" _to prevent whooping cough.
> 
> Hmm...how many...what next!
> 
> ...


My doctor finally convinced me to get the pneumonia vaccine before COVID hit. I never take the flu shot but after hearing my sister recount the horror of having pneumonia twice, I decided to go ahead and get it. It's two shots given a year apart. But guess what...that pneumonia vaccine doesn't protect against pneumonia caused by COVID! I also had no intention of taking the COVID vaccine when it first came out but decided to get vaccinated after my unvaccinated DIL died from COVID. It helped that many of my friends had taken the vaccine with no problems. Right now I'm planning to get the improved booster and that's it. I'll be depending on my immune system to take care of the rest.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 20, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> It's a hell of a lot more cost effective to provide vaccines than to treat patients who are sick with the virus. It boosts their profits, even thought they're a non-profit organization. I'm not quite sure how that works, but that's the way it is. They're making record profits these days.


Here is how it works …​“Why is Kaiser Permanente so successful?​KP closely coordinates primary, secondary, and hospital care; places a strong emphasis on prevention; and extensively uses care pathways and electronic medical records. By doing so, it provides its 8.7 million members and *patients with high-quality, cost-effective care*.”
https://insuredandmore.com/is-kaiser-permanente-for-profit

Seems perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## shoprat (Sep 20, 2022)

I have never had a flu shot or a covid shot, I had a tetanus shot a long time ago. Have not been to a dr in about 5 years, have not had a cold or even a headache in a long time, maybe I am just lucky


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 20, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Here is how it works …​“Why is Kaiser Permanente so successful?​KP closely coordinates primary, secondary, and hospital care; places a strong emphasis on prevention; and extensively uses care pathways and electronic medical records. By doing so, it provides its 8.7 million members and *patients with high-quality, cost-effective care*.”
> https://insuredandmore.com/is-kaiser-permanente-for-profit
> 
> Seems perfectly reasonable to me.


No, I understand their business model. I don't understand how a "non-profit" can be earning record profits. It's an oxymoron of sorts.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2022)

I just trotted down to the pharmacy this morning to get both my latest Covid shot and the flu shot, both in the same arm.  The pharmacist said it was safe to get both and I was eager to get them as I have a long plane trip in four weeks.  

My left arm is getting sore.


----------



## Kika (Sep 20, 2022)

I got my 5th Covid vaccine (the new Bivalent) on Saturday.  It was quick and easy.
I have never had Covid, but lost 3 very close friends to it, one acquaintance, and another friend has what is called "long Covid."  She has brain fog most of the time, and it takes her a long time to converse.  At least 10 more friends and family members have had Covid.  Most were vaccinated.

I have previously received both pneumonia vaccines, annual flu shot.  For some reason I did not get the shingles vaccine and got shingles. More than once.
I'll get this year's flu vaccine in a few weeks.  I like to get it near the end of October.

If I get sick and die, it will not be because I didn't try to live.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 20, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> No, I understand their business model. I don't understand how a "non-profit" can be earning record profits. It's an oxymoron of sorts.


Do a quick search on “Kaiser Expansion” and you will see where  and how the profit is being spent - hundreds of millions.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 20, 2022)

shoprat said:


> I have never had a flu shot or a covid shot, I had a tetanus shot a long time ago. Have not been to a dr in about 5 years, have not had a cold or even a headache in a long time, maybe I am just lucky


Maybe you are lucky. Unfortunately 6.5 million Covid victims didn’t share your luck. That’s a lot of graves and boxes of ash.


----------



## shoprat (Sep 21, 2022)

I wonder how many of those 6.5 million people died with it and how many died from it.


----------



## feywon (Sep 21, 2022)

Pepper said:


> The whooping cough shot is important for anyone who will be around infants.  I haven't heard of any use for adults beyond that.


I've seen ads recommending for adults in a general way. Because we have a lot of people that didn't get routine childhood ones we're seeing resurgence of various things. While at least 1 study suggests immunity, whether natural from having pertussis(whooping cough) or from childhood shot lasts much longer than some things-- several decades, i plan on asking my doc about it at next annual checkup. 

Because at this point both sneezing and coughing can aggravate bodily aches/pains, plus could cause subconjunctival hemorrhaging in eyes (i've had this recently). While it is usually not serious (if no pain or impairment of vision) and clears up in a week or two, it looks awful, and is worrisome for me because i have corneal implants. Will talk with my corneal specialist on 10/4 about that.

And will probably get tetanus booster this year. They last 8-10 years so I'm due soon and it makes sense for me.


----------



## Michael Z (Sep 21, 2022)

No amount of shots will be enough for the likes of Pfizer and the need for bigger bonuses for the ones at the top. We need to keep that in mind when we see their own tv ads for shots. Rather, seek solid medical justification.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 21, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> No amount of shots will be enough for the likes of Pfizer


I would hope no one would takes advice from any drug company on this.  Not without doing their own research.

Kind of like asking a car salesman if you need a new car...


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 21, 2022)

shoprat said:


> I wonder how many of those 6.5 million people died with it and how many died from it.


Cause of death is determined by an entry on the Death Certificate -- an entry that is required to identify the actual cause of death, not just a condition that existed at the time of death ...

"How are deaths included in COVID-19 statistics?
Every person who dies with a confirmed or suspected COVID-19 case does not always have COVID-19 listed as a cause of death on their death certificate. The CDC issued guidelines in April 2020 about how to address COVID-19 in death certificates; as with all medical conditions and injuries, medical examiners, etc., should not cite coronavirus as a cause of death unless it was part of a chain of conditions that led to death.
For example, if an individual dies in a car crash and is confirmed to have COVID-19 at the time, their death certificate would not include https://usafacts.org/articles/how-does-the-government-count-covid-19-deaths/the virus as a cause of death unless the medical examiner determined it as the underlying cause of the crash." Etc ...
https://usafacts.org/articles/how-does-the-government-count-covid-19-deaths/


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I would hope no one would take advice from any drug company on this.  Not without doing their own research.
> 
> Kind of like asking a car salesman if you need a new car...


Or asking a mechanic if you should keep your old car.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Maybe you are lucky. Unfortunately 6.5 million Covid victims didn’t share your luck. That’s a lot of graves and boxes of ash.


Including the victims stored in them meat trucks.


----------



## Michael Z (Sep 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I would hope no one would takes from any drug company on this.  Not without doing their own research.
> 
> Kind of like asking a car salesman if you need a new car...


Unfortunately, even doctors can on occasion be on the take and have a bias, although I would think it is not that common. Look up the whole Bextra (by Pfizer) scandal.   I know one of my urologists profited with gifts and trips from the maker of surgery equipment he used - and he was pushing surgery on me pretty hard too!


----------



## Kika (Sep 21, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Look up the whole Bextra (by Pfizer) scandal


I think this scandal was pretty instrumental in a pharmaceutical company offering "incentives" (I'm being diplomatic here) etc, to health care providers being a criminal act.   It is also illegal for the health care provider to request and/or accept anything with a value greater than $20 (I think $20 is correct, might be $50)

Pharmaceutical companies can no long provide lunch, for lunch & learn events for staff.  here is a website where you can look up what your physican received, if anything.

How Much Money Has Your Doctor Received From Drug Companies? — ProPublica


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Unfortunately, even doctors can on occasion be on the take and have a bias, although I would think it is not that common. Look up the whole Bextra (by Pfizer) scandal.   I know one of my urologists profited with gifts and trips from the maker of surgery equipment he used - and he was pushing surgery on me pretty hard too!


"On occasion?"


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 21, 2022)

Kika said:


> I think this scandal was pretty instrumental in a pharmaceutical company offering "incentives" (I'm being diplomatic here) etc, to health care providers being a criminal act.   It is also illegal for the health care provider to request and/or accept anything with a value greater than $20 (I think $20 is correct, might be $50)
> 
> Pharmaceutical companies can no long provide lunch, for lunch & learn events for staff.  here is a website where you can look up what your physican received, if anything.
> 
> How Much Money Has Your Doctor Received From Drug Companies? — ProPublica


The pharmaceutical industry....the most hated industry on this SF, hands down!


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 21, 2022)

Pepper said:


> The whooping cough shot is important for anyone who will be around infants.  I haven't heard of any use for adults beyond that.


I thought all newborns are given a whooping cough vaccine. ...no? Or does it wear off? Or did they stop giving babies that vaccine?


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2022)

Kika said:


> I think this scandal was pretty instrumental in a pharmaceutical company offering "incentives" (I'm being diplomatic here) etc, to health care providers being a criminal act.   It is also illegal for the health care provider to request and/or accept anything with a value greater than $20 (I think $20 is correct, might be $50)
> 
> Pharmaceutical companies can no long provide lunch, for lunch & learn events for staff.  here is a website where you can look up what your physican received, if anything.
> 
> How Much Money Has Your Doctor Received From Drug Companies? — ProPublica


The information in that site reminded me of a year-long dispute I had with the Dept. of Water & Power.  They had been systematically ripping people off on electric bills.  Mine went from $112.00 to $845.00 with no increased usage.  Some customers' bills for electric went up to $4,000.00.
When I phoned DWP, I was told, _ "All you have to do is look at the graph on your bill that showed increased usage."
I said, "You really think your customers are that stupid?  YOU generate that graph on your computer.  YOU can make it say whatever you want by making the lines as long as you want to justify your ripoffs."_

ProPublica can write whatever figures they want to show whatever they want people to believe.
I had a dentist who was also a personal friend.  She told me the truth (before she retired & had nothing to fear) - about lots of things in medical practice.


----------



## Kika (Sep 22, 2022)

Patek24 said:


> he most hated industry on this SF, hands down!


I totally agree with you.  And it deserves the hatred.  



win231 said:


> ProPublica can write whatever figures they want to show whatever they want people to believe.


I agree with that also.  They do have _some_ accurate info, I tracked something for several years on their website (something that I really had good information to track) and they were pretty much on point.  Like everything else, info is skewed for the benefits of some.  It's all about their own agenda.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I thought all newborns are given a whooping cough vaccine. ...no? Or does it wear off? Or did they stop giving babies that vaccine?


???
IDK


----------



## amwassil (Sep 25, 2022)

https://opastpublishers.com/open-access/covid-19-vaccines-an-australian-review.pdf


----------

